# gvinum raid5 can not start after upgrading from 6.4 to 8.3



## googol4u (Jul 31, 2012)

HI,

I have a machine running FreeBSD 6.4 amd64.  A raid5 is config by gvinum with the following config:


```
drive disk3 device /dev/ad10a
drive disk2 device /dev/ad6a
drive disk1 device /dev/ad4a
volume raid5
plex name raid5.p0 org raid5 982s vol raid5
sd name raid5.p0.s0 drive disk1 len 312581402s driveoffset 265s plex raid5.p0 plexoffset 0s
sd name raid5.p0.s1 drive disk2 len 312581402s driveoffset 265s plex raid5.p0 plexoffset 982s
sd name raid5.p0.s2 drive disk3 len 312581402s driveoffset 265s plex raid5.p0 plexoffset 1964s
```

after upgrading to 8.3.  The raid can not been started.  The log shows:


```
Jul 28 11:22:34 pansonbsd kernel: GEOM_VINUM: raid5 plex request failed. gvinum/raid5[READ(offset=512, length=512)]
Jul 28 11:22:34 pansonbsd kernel: GEOM_VINUM: raid5 plex request failed. gvinum/raid5[READ(offset=0, length=512)]
Jul 28 11:22:34 pansonbsd kernel: GEOM_VINUM: raid5 plex request failed. gvinum/raid5[READ(offset=0, length=512)]
Jul 28 11:22:34 pansonbsd kernel: GEOM_VINUM: raid5 plex request failed. gvinum/raid5[READ(offset=320083355136, length=512)]
Jul 28 11:22:34 pansonbsd kernel: GEOM_VINUM: raid5 plex request failed. gvinum/raid5[READ(offset=65536, length=8192)]
Jul 28 11:22:34 pansonbsd kernel: GEOM_VINUM: raid5 plex request failed. gvinum/raid5[READ(offset=8192, length=8192)]
Jul 28 11:22:34 pansonbsd kernel: GEOM_VINUM: raid5 plex request failed. gvinum/raid5[READ(offset=0, length=8192)]
Jul 28 11:22:34 pansonbsd kernel: GEOM_VINUM: raid5 plex request failed. gvinum/raid5[READ(offset=262144, length=8192)]
Jul 28 11:22:34 pansonbsd kernel: GEOM_VINUM: raid5 plex request failed. gvinum/raid5[READ(offset=65536, length=8192)]
Jul 28 11:22:34 pansonbsd kernel: GEOM_VINUM: raid5 plex request failed. gvinum/raid5[READ(offset=8192, length=8192)]
Jul 28 11:22:34 pansonbsd kernel: GEOM_VINUM: raid5 plex request failed. gvinum/raid5[READ(offset=0, length=8192)]
Jul 28 11:22:34 pansonbsd kernel: GEOM_VINUM: raid5 plex request failed. gvinum/raid5[READ(offset=262144, length=8192)]
Jul 28 11:22:34 pansonbsd kernel: GEOM_VINUM: raid5 plex request failed. gvinum/raid5[READ(offset=32768, length=512)]
Jul 28 11:22:34 pansonbsd kernel: GEOM_VINUM: raid5 plex request failed. gvinum/raid5[READ(offset=0, length=512)]
Jul 28 11:22:34 pansonbsd kernel: GEOM_VINUM: raid5 plex request failed. gvinum/raid5[READ(offset=1024, length=512)]
Jul 28 11:22:34 pansonbsd kernel: GEOM_VINUM: raid5 plex request failed. gvinum/raid5[READ(offset=8192, length=512)]
Jul 28 11:22:34 pansonbsd kernel: GEOM_VINUM: raid5 plex request failed. gvinum/raid5[READ(offset=65536, length=512)]
Jul 28 11:22:34 pansonbsd kernel: GEOM_VINUM: raid5 plex request failed. gvinum/raid5[READ(offset=0, length=512)]
```

is it possible that this is related to the way I build the raid.  I do not use bsdlabel to mark the partition's fstype as vinum.  The partition of every disk in the raid is like the following:



```
# /dev/ad10:
8 partitions:
#        size   offset    fstype   [fsize bsize bps/cpg]
  a: 312581792       16    unused        0     0
  c: 312581808        0    unused        0     0         # "raw" part, don't edit
```


Anyone can help?  Thanks a lot.


----------



## googol4u (Jul 31, 2012)

HI,

I have a machine running FreeBSD 6.4 amd64. A raid5 is config by gvinum with the following config:


```
drive disk3 device /dev/ad10a
drive disk2 device /dev/ad6a
drive disk1 device /dev/ad4a
volume raid5
plex name raid5.p0 org raid5 982s vol raid5
sd name raid5.p0.s0 drive disk1 len 312581402s driveoffset 265s plex raid5.p0 plexoffset 0s
sd name raid5.p0.s1 drive disk2 len 312581402s driveoffset 265s plex raid5.p0 plexoffset 982s
sd name raid5.p0.s2 drive disk3 len 312581402s driveoffset 265s plex raid5.p0 plexoffset 1964s
```

after upgrading to 8.3. The raid can not been started. The log shows:


```
Jul 28 11:22:34 pansonbsd kernel: GEOM_VINUM: raid5 plex request failed. gvinum/raid5[READ(offset=512, length=512)]
Jul 28 11:22:34 pansonbsd kernel: GEOM_VINUM: raid5 plex request failed. gvinum/raid5[READ(offset=0, length=512)]
Jul 28 11:22:34 pansonbsd kernel: GEOM_VINUM: raid5 plex request failed. gvinum/raid5[READ(offset=0, length=512)]
Jul 28 11:22:34 pansonbsd kernel: GEOM_VINUM: raid5 plex request failed. gvinum/raid5[READ(offset=320083355136, length=512)]
Jul 28 11:22:34 pansonbsd kernel: GEOM_VINUM: raid5 plex request failed. gvinum/raid5[READ(offset=65536, length=8192)]
Jul 28 11:22:34 pansonbsd kernel: GEOM_VINUM: raid5 plex request failed. gvinum/raid5[READ(offset=8192, length=8192)]
Jul 28 11:22:34 pansonbsd kernel: GEOM_VINUM: raid5 plex request failed. gvinum/raid5[READ(offset=0, length=8192)]
Jul 28 11:22:34 pansonbsd kernel: GEOM_VINUM: raid5 plex request failed. gvinum/raid5[READ(offset=262144, length=8192)]
Jul 28 11:22:34 pansonbsd kernel: GEOM_VINUM: raid5 plex request failed. gvinum/raid5[READ(offset=65536, length=8192)]
Jul 28 11:22:34 pansonbsd kernel: GEOM_VINUM: raid5 plex request failed. gvinum/raid5[READ(offset=8192, length=8192)]
Jul 28 11:22:34 pansonbsd kernel: GEOM_VINUM: raid5 plex request failed. gvinum/raid5[READ(offset=0, length=8192)]
Jul 28 11:22:34 pansonbsd kernel: GEOM_VINUM: raid5 plex request failed. gvinum/raid5[READ(offset=262144, length=8192)]
Jul 28 11:22:34 pansonbsd kernel: GEOM_VINUM: raid5 plex request failed. gvinum/raid5[READ(offset=32768, length=512)]
Jul 28 11:22:34 pansonbsd kernel: GEOM_VINUM: raid5 plex request failed. gvinum/raid5[READ(offset=0, length=512)]
Jul 28 11:22:34 pansonbsd kernel: GEOM_VINUM: raid5 plex request failed. gvinum/raid5[READ(offset=1024, length=512)]
Jul 28 11:22:34 pansonbsd kernel: GEOM_VINUM: raid5 plex request failed. gvinum/raid5[READ(offset=8192, length=512)]
Jul 28 11:22:34 pansonbsd kernel: GEOM_VINUM: raid5 plex request failed. gvinum/raid5[READ(offset=65536, length=512)]
Jul 28 11:22:34 pansonbsd kernel: GEOM_VINUM: raid5 plex request failed. gvinum/raid5[READ(offset=0, length=512)]
```


is it possible that this is related to the way I build the raid. I do not use bsdlabel to mark the partition's fstype as vinum. The partition of every disk in the raid is like the following:


```
# /dev/ad10:
8 partitions:
#        size   offset    fstype   [fsize bsize bps/cpg]
  a: 312581792       16    unused        0     0
  c: 312581808        0    unused        0     0         # "raw" part, don't edit
```


Anyone can help? Thanks a lot.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 31, 2012)

Don't double post Googol4u!


----------

